# Its Snowing!!!!!!!



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

It is finally snowing here in Michigan. And it doesn't look like it is going to let up anytime soon. It has been snowing sence about 12 oclock this afternoon and we have about 2 inches on the ground already. This past weekend Saguatuck got hit really hard and even farther south got hit worse. I guess they are talking for us to get about 4 to 6 inches of snow. It is finally something that will be worth pushing. Everyone that plows in michigan have fun plowing and stay safe pushing snow, and make lots payup payup .

Ryan


----------

